#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Iemand die Duits spreekt..

## Justoneme

[Salaam wa3alaikoem, 

Hoe gaat het met jullie?

Ik ben opzoek naar iemand die duits spreekt, van wie ik veel kan leren..

Dit is wellicht zoeken naar een naald in een hooienberg... Maar nooit geschoten is altijd mis he..

Spreek jij Duits en wil jij het me leren zonder enige bijbedoelingen, voel je dan vrij om mij een privebericht te sturen.

Alvast bedankt!!]

----------


## Justoneme

mmmm, niemand....

----------

